# Weekly Competition 2013-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F R U2 F2 R2 U'
*2. *R2 U2 R F R' U2 F U' F' U'
*3. *U2 F U2 R' F R' U R2 U'
*4. *U2 R2 U F U' R U2 R U
*5. *R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F L' B' U2 L R2 U R' D' L B
*2. *L2 F B2 U' L2 B' D R' F D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 L2
*3. *L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D B D2 B2 F L2 R2 D F2
*4. *F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U F D' L R U' F L' B L2 R2
*5. *D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B R' U2 B R' F2 R2 F' R D U L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' F D' Uw' B' L' B2 D U2 B' F2 Rw2 U' L' U R' U2 F' D2 R2 Uw' R' B D2 F2 L' Rw D' Uw' Rw' F' R Fw' Rw' B2 R2 B R Fw2 U2
*2. *L2 D' Fw' F' Uw B Fw2 F' L2 Uw U' R2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 B' D U2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F' L D' Uw Rw B' D' R F2 R U' B' Uw U' L' Uw F
*3. *Fw2 D Uw U2 B Rw R' Fw' R2 D R B2 R2 Fw2 L Fw Uw2 L' U' B2 L' U2 L2 Fw2 F Rw B' D' Uw B2 L' R D2 U R2 D2 Uw' F' Rw2 D'
*4. *B D' Uw2 L2 R' Fw D2 B2 Fw F2 R2 D' L Uw Rw' R' U' Fw2 F L2 B2 Fw' F R2 D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 L B D B2 Fw' F Rw R' Fw2 L' Rw' R'
*5. *U L2 Fw' L Rw' R Fw Uw' Rw Fw' L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' U2 F2 Uw2 R B2 L' D' F2 Uw' L' Rw' R2 B D Fw2 U B Rw' D Uw' U' F2 Rw2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 L Lw2 Rw Dw Fw' D' L' B Lw2 Rw D2 L2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' B' Fw Rw2 B L Lw' Bw U' R B' Rw' R' Dw' Rw2 U' F' Uw' R2 Dw Bw Fw Uw' L2 Rw' B Rw U' R2 Fw U2 Lw2 R D' Dw2 Bw F2 D' U' F R2 D' Rw Bw
*2. *Fw' F2 Rw2 B' U' Lw' D' F2 D U Lw2 Rw2 Dw U2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw' U' Lw2 B' Fw F Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 U Rw F2 Dw' U2 B2 D2 U' B F' Uw2 L R D Lw Rw' U F' Lw2 Bw2 D' U Bw2 Uw2 Rw Fw Dw' Fw2 Lw'
*3. *Lw Dw' Lw Bw F R' U Lw' Bw2 D2 Rw2 F Dw2 F' Lw' Bw2 Fw R' Uw B2 Bw Rw R Bw' U' L' Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 F L' Lw' Fw L R2 Dw' Lw Rw2 D Uw' Lw2 Rw' Bw Fw D2 Dw2 Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' B' Bw D' U B2 R2 D' Lw2 B2
*4. *F' Dw' U B2 U2 Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Fw D2 U' B2 L2 R' Fw' F' Lw2 Fw2 D Bw Lw Rw R Bw D' B2 Dw Rw' D Dw L Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw' L2 Rw' R F R F Rw2 Fw L Uw L U Lw' Fw2 Rw B L2 F' Dw Fw Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw2
*5. *D R2 B' Bw' F D U' Bw Rw' D Dw' R B Lw2 Fw L2 Lw' R Bw D R2 U2 F' L B F' L' Rw' B2 Lw' Dw2 L' Lw Bw Rw R2 Bw2 U2 L2 R Bw Rw2 Bw' D Uw U' F D2 Lw' R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Rw R2 F2 D' Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' 2B 2F' L2 2R' 2B2 2U 3R 2F' 2U2 2F2 L' 3U 2F' 2U' B F' U2 B' L' 2B2 2L' 2U2 2B 3U 2U' B2 2D 2B F' D' 3F' L2 D 3R U2 2L2 3F 2L2 3F2 D 3U 2U2 L' D2 3U' L 2D R' 2D 2R 3F L' 2L2 3F' D2 2U' 2R2 R 3U' 2F 2L' D 3U 2L2 3U2 2R2 D' 2D' U
*2. *B 2B 2F2 F' L 2B2 2R' U 2L2 2F 3R2 2R' F' D B2 2B2 2L' 3R D' 2L 2R' R2 3U 2R 3F' 2D' L' 2F2 2L' 2R' R' 2B' 2F F2 3R' 3F' D 2U2 F' U 2L' 2B2 2R2 2F R' B' 2F' L 2L 3R 2D 2F' 2D' 2L D2 2F 2D2 2B2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D' 2B2 2D2 2U U 2L' 3F' 2F U'
*3. *2B' 3F2 F2 3U' 2U' 2B D2 3R' F' 3U 3F2 2D' U 2B' 2F2 3R2 3F 2F' D' U' 3R' B2 F R' 2D' U2 L2 3R' 2D2 2U2 U2 2F' 2D2 B' 2R U 2R 2B' 2F' 2R2 3U2 B2 D 2R B' 2F2 R2 B 2F 3R2 3U 2U' L2 3R' 3F D 3F2 2R 2F' 3U2 2L B 2B2 F' L' 2L2 D 2U' F2 2L'
*4. *3U2 2U F 2L D' 2D U' 3F' U 2L2 3R2 D 2L D' 2U' F D 2D2 3R2 3U2 2B' 3U2 2U' B' 2F2 2R' F' 2D' 2B 2U2 R 2B2 3F2 F R2 U 2B 2R 2F2 2D 2L B' 3F 2F2 U' 2L' 2B2 2U2 L D 2L D' 2U2 3F' F' 2R' R' 2U' F L 2B' 3U2 L2 3U' R2 2F' 2D2 B2 L F'
*5. *B' 2R 3U2 F' 3U2 F' D F 2U' R2 2F' F2 3U2 R 2D 3F' 2R' U 2B 2D' 3U' 2R' F2 R2 3F 2D 2U' 2R 3U L' D2 3U' 2U2 2L' 2B' 2L2 U2 R' 3U2 2U 3R D' 3R2 2D 2L' 2R' 2B 2L' 2F2 F 3U' 2R' 2U' R' 2U' F' 3U 2F2 R 2F 2L2 D2 L 3U R' U 2L 3U 3R' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 3L D2 3F 3D B2 F 3D L' 3F 3U' L' 3U2 2L' 3R' R2 B L' 3B L' 3L2 2B 3L2 3R D' 2U' L2 F D L2 3U' 2U 3L' B' 3F F2 D 2L 2B2 3R F2 R' B2 3F 2F2 3L 2F' 3R' F2 3R' 2U 2B2 2R' 3F 3R2 3D2 2U 2R' 3D 2F2 3R U2 3L2 B2 3F U 2B' 3R' 3D2 B' 3B' R' F 2U2 2R' 3U2 3L2 D2 R' F2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U U B 2R' 2U 3L 2B2 3B' 2L2 3R R2 2D' 3U2 3R U2 R2 3F
*2. *3B 3D2 2U2 B2 2F 3U2 L' 2L2 3D' L 3D' 3F' 2R 3F' L 3F 2U' U2 2R 3F R' B2 U2 R' 3D 3F2 2L' D2 2U2 2B2 2F' F 2L' B D U2 3F 2F 2U2 2R 3F2 3D2 3B' 2L2 3D2 2F U' 2L' B' D 2U2 L' 2L' 3L 2D2 2U' U' 2F2 L2 3F' 2F' D' 3L' 3D 2U2 L' 2F' 2U 3B 3R2 3F' 3U' U2 2B' 3L' F 3D 2U' B2 3B2 3F 2F' F2 3L 2B' 2R' 3U 3B2 D2 2U 2R 2F D' 3U2 2B2 2L U2 2F2 2D' 2U'
*3. *3F' 2U' 3F2 2F' L2 3R2 3U L' R' 2F L' R' B2 2L' 2F2 3L 3B 2L' 3R2 F 2U2 U2 L 3R 2R2 U 3B 2U2 3L2 B2 2B' 2U2 U' 2F F2 2L' B' 2L2 2D L 2L2 3R 2R R 3U' 2U2 3R' 2R' 3D B2 3B2 U' 2B2 F' 2L' U2 3F' D2 U' B 2F' 2U 3B' 3R 3D 3U 3F' D' 2B 2R' U' 2R 2U 3R' 2F 3R 3D' 2L R2 D' B 3D' 2R 2D2 L' 2L D 2B' 2L D 2L2 2U' 3B' 2D' 3U B' 3B R' 3F2 3R
*4. *2F' D' 2D 3R' 2D B2 3B' F2 L' B2 3B' 3F 2F2 D 3R' 2F2 U2 2R 2U R2 2U' 3B' 2F2 F 3L' 2F' D2 3D' 3B' L' 3L 2U' F R' 3B2 L R' 3D2 L 3D' 3U' 2U U' B2 3B2 U2 F' U 3L 2U2 U2 2R 2B2 2R 3U 3B' D 2R' F' L 2B2 2R' 3F2 3D 3U' 3L' 2U' 3F2 2U2 2L 3R2 3F F 3D2 L2 2B2 2U2 2B' 2D 3U U' 3F 2U2 2L2 2R' 3U2 2B' 3F' D' R' 3B2 3L F' D 3D 2U2 2B L 2L U'
*5. *D 3D2 L' 3B' 2D' 3F D2 F' L' 3R 3F U' 2B 3B R2 3U' 3B' F' 3D F' 2D2 2U' 2F2 F 2L' 2U 3F' D 2U2 U2 3B U2 2L 3L2 3R' 2F 2D2 L2 2R' 3B' F2 2D2 B2 F' D B 2B' 2D 3L 2D 3R' D' 2F 3D 2R' 2D2 3L2 2D2 2F' L' 2L2 R 2B2 3B2 3F' 3R2 2B' 3D' B 2B' 2L2 B2 3D 2B' 3B 2F' R' 2B 3F2 D' 3U' 3L' 2D' 2R2 R' U2 2L 3F 2F F' 3R U2 R' 2B2 2F F' 3L R2 3B2 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' F U' F' U2 F' U'
*2. *U' R' U2 R F2 R' F R2 F
*3. *U' F2 U2 F' R F R' U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' R D2 B L B' D F' D F2 L2 F2 B2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U'
*2. *D' L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' D R2 B2 D B' U' B2 L F2
*3. *B L U L' D2 R F R2 B' U' B' L2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F L2 B' D' Rw' R D' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw R' Fw' Uw' U2 R' B Uw L2 Uw' U R D2 U' B' Fw L2 F2 D Fw' L2 F R U2 B2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw2
*2. *R U' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 U B Fw D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' B' L' U2 B' Fw F Rw' Uw' B2 F' U L R Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 L' U2 Rw2 F Uw' U B2 L2 D2
*3. *B2 R' B' U Rw' D' Uw' L' D2 B' Fw F R2 B' R' Fw Uw2 L' R Uw L' D Rw' R' B' R2 Uw B Uw' B' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Fw F' L Rw2 F Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' D' R Dw2 Uw' U Bw' D2 Lw U2 Lw Dw' R D' Dw B' Uw F' D' Uw2 F' D' Lw2 Rw' D Lw' U2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw D2 R' Fw Lw' B Dw2 Lw' R' Bw2 Uw2 L2 Lw' R' Dw' U2 Rw' B2 R2 D2 Dw' R2 Dw' Uw2 B' Dw' L2 F'
*2. *Uw Bw Fw F' Rw' R' Dw2 F Rw2 D' Fw2 Lw' R Fw U' F Dw U' L Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw R Dw2 Uw R' D' L2 F' Dw2 B2 Uw' L' D' F' Uw' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw D Dw2 U' Lw' Bw F Lw' D2 Dw F R D' Uw' R2 U
*3. *B' U Bw2 U' Rw Fw' D2 Bw2 Uw B L' Dw' B Rw' Uw2 U' Fw Rw2 Uw' B' Lw' R' F' Uw' B' U B2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 D2 L2 Bw L R2 Fw2 D' Fw' F' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 Dw' Fw U' F2 U B2 F' Lw' Rw2 Uw B2 L2 Lw' R2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2R 3U' R2 2D U' B' 3F2 L' 3R' 3U L2 R' 2B 3F' R U2 2F2 L 2L' 2D2 L 2L' 2R2 D 2B 2U2 3F2 U2 B D 3F 3U F' R2 2B 2D2 3U' U' 2R 2D2 2U2 2R' 2F F' L' 2L 3F2 D 2D' 2R' 3F 2U' B2 3F F' 2R2 2D2 3U2 3R B2 3F' 2R' 3F' 2F' 2U' U2 3F U' 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2L' U2 2F 2D' 3F 3R2 B2 3B2 3R2 2U 3F 2F F2 2R' R' F2 L' 2R2 2B2 R2 2D 2U' 2R2 2U2 3B' 3U 2L2 F2 L2 U 3B2 3F' 2F R2 U R 2D 3D' 2L 3D2 L' 2F2 D' B' 2U' 3B' 3F' 2R' 3D 2U' L2 B2 3F2 2F' 3R' 2D2 3D2 3U2 2L2 3L2 2R' 2F2 3U2 U' L' 2L' 3L' 3R R2 3F2 L' 2R R 2D 3F' 3R2 2R' 2B' L' 2L 3L' 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 3D' 3B' D 3F2 3R' F' L2 2L2 3R2 R2 2D2 3U U' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L D' B' F' R B2 R' U' L B2
*2. *L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' F R' B' D' L B' F2 R2 U' R2
*3. *L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R D U2 L' F R B L' U2 F2
*4. *F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' R D' L' B' R2 D2 L2 B' D' B2 F2
*5. *L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L R F' D F2 U' B L2 U B2 R'
*6. *B R2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 B R2 F L2 R' D2 B R2 F U L2 D2 L'
*7. *U B U' L2 F' L' B2 L U B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L2
*8. *B R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L F R' U B L2 R' D2 L B'
*9. *B' D' L2 F' U' R' F' B L D B R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F B
*10. *R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' D' F2 L U2 R' F' L' U' L R2
*11. *F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' U2 L' D B2 L R2 D2 L'
*12. *F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L' D2 F' D L' R D2 L2 U' F2
*13. *D2 F2 L U2 L D2 F2 R D2 L' R' D' R2 F D' L' D2 L F R'
*14. *D2 U2 R B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 L R U' R U' L D' B2 L2 B'
*15. *L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L' F' L R B L U' F' L R2
*16. *F L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F R2 F D R' B2 U2 L2 B R F L' F
*17. *B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F U' R' D2 R D' R' F2 U' B
*18. *B2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 F U F' L B L F D L D2
*19. *U' B' L2 U2 R L' F D2 L' D' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2
*20. *D R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D R2 U L R D R B D F' L' B' R' D2
*21. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R' D B L2 F' U L' D R' B
*22. *R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' F D' U F2 D F' L' B U2
*23. *F' U2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' R B' U2 L2 B' F R D' F2
*24. *L B' U2 D' L' U R' B' R' U R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2
*25. *U2 L' D' R' L U F' B2 U' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B' L2
*26. *L2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 B' F D2 R2 D' L' R D2 R' B' U' R' B
*27. *B2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F' R D F U' F D R B2 F2 R2 F
*28. *R2 U F R L' D' F L2 U' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B
*29. *F2 D R' U' F2 D2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R' U2
*30. *F2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 D U2 B D F2 L' U' L
*31. *R2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U F D U F' D' L D' L' B
*32. *L2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L U' L' U R' F D2 U' B F2
*33. *D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F' U2 L' B2 F2 D' B F' L' F2 U' L'
*34. *B R L2 U R2 B R L2 U F2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 R' U2 D2 R U2
*35. *L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F D' F2 R B L2 B D2 U2 R' U
*36. *U2 B' R' U' F2 L' B' D' R D2 R2 U2 F B2 U2 F D2 L2 B' L2
*37. *U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B D2 L' B U' B2
*38. *B' U2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 B F' U' B D F' U L' B2 D' R U B
*39. *B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R F L' D' U R U' F2 R' U R'
*40. *R' B' U2 L F B U F R2 D F U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F' U' R2 D2 F' R D L B R2
*2. *B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 L B U B2 F
*3. *B' D2 B2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 B' D2 L' D L2 U F2 L2 U2 F' L' B'
*4. *B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D U B' D2 B' R2 D F L' U2 B' U2
*5. *B L U2 L' B' R' U' F2 B D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' F' D' F2 R D' L' F' U L U' B'
*2. *L2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' U' B' D2 B' D' L'
*3. *F U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F L D R' F2 L' U F'
*4. *U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' D L B2 R U R' B' F2 U'
*5. *F2 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 B' L' U R2 B L2 B U B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 U' F2 U R B U L2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' U
*2. *F U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' B' R' D U2 B D F'
*3. *U' D2 L' F2 D' L' B' D' R' U F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2
*4. *D2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B D2 L D R U' L' U R D' B' R'
*5. *B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 L' R B' U B2 F' L F' U2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B' D' F D U' R U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F R F' R F2 U2
*3. *D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 R B' F' D R2 F2 R B' U' R2
*4. *D U L Rw Fw' U2 B R' D2 B2 Uw Rw U L2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F' Uw U L2 Rw Fw Rw B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B F D Uw' U F' Rw B2 U2 F' D2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' R U' R2 U R'
*3. *D2 F R2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F' D U F U R2 U2 R' D F'
*4. *D' Rw' Fw2 F' L' R' B Rw D' F2 U Fw' F' D' R2 B Fw D Rw R' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 U' F R' F Uw Fw2 L R' F
*5. *Lw D2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' U2 Lw Bw2 U L' Rw' R2 Dw U Lw2 B L' Dw2 U' Rw' Dw Uw' Rw2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 Lw2 U2 B L2 Lw' Fw L Uw' Lw' Fw2 Rw' R' D2 L D' Dw2 L2 U' Bw F' D Lw2 U' Bw Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L B' L U' L U' R l' r' b'
*2. *U' B U L' B' U' B' l' r' b u
*3. *L U' B U' B L' R L l' r' b' u'
*4. *U B' R U B' R' B L B l r u'
*5. *U' L B' L B R U' l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 6) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' R L D' U' R' L'
*2. *R D' U R' D R' L D L'
*3. *D' R' L R D' L U' D R
*4. *D R D U L' R D U D U'
*5. *R D' U R' U' D' U' D' U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 8, 2013)

*2x2* - (8.12), 6.97, 6.79, (5.71), 7.47 = *7.08*
*3x3* - 19.79, 20.69, (18.92), 24.26, (25.38) = *21.58*
*4x4* - (1:12.86), 1:15.73, 1:29.11, 1:29.92, (1:33.20) = *1:24.92*
*5x5* - (3:38.66), 2:45.70, 3:04.87, (2:41.39), 3:00.79 = *2:57.12*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:10.49, DNF, DNF = *1:10.49*
*3x3 BLD* - 3:01.96, 3:07.18, DNF = *3:01.96*
*Multi-BLD* - *0/2 (12:51)*
*OH* - 37.52, (34.60), 36.35, 34.96, (38.91) = *36.28*
*Feet* - 2:55.39, (2:03.76), (3:15.72), 2:37.44, 2:08.74 = *2:33.86*
*Clock* - (27.49), (20.91), 21.84, 25.07, 27.40 = *24.77*
*Pyraminx* - (18.69), 16.02, 17.59, 15.49, (13.91) = *16.37*
*Skewb* - (21.82), 31.68, 28.38, 43.88, (45.10) = *34.65*
*FMC* - *61*


Spoiler



Scramble - D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B' D' F D U' R U

R F' U F' U F' U' - Cross (7)
F' D' F D2 F D F' - First Pair (7)
D' L' D' L D' L' D L - Second Pair (8)
F' D F D B' D' B - Third Pair (7)
D F' D2 F2 L' F' L - Fourth Pair (7)
R' D' R B R' B' D B R B' - OLL (10)
D' F' D F' D' L' F' L2 D' L' D L' F L F - PLL (15)


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 9, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.31, 4.25, 6.32, 3.37, 5.33 = *5.30*
*3x3:* 17.09, 13.84, 15.01, 16.20, 14.72 = *15.31*
*4x4:* 1:01.52, 58.70, 1:01.66, 53.68, 1:01.98 = *1:00.63*
*5x5:* 2:08.63, 1:59.70, 2:04.20, 1:51.06, 2:01.35 = *2:01.75*
*6x6:* 4:22.23, 4:11.81, 4:09.63, 4:12.72, DNF(2:43.71) = *4:15.59*
*OH:* DNF(42.08), 37.52, 36.60, 39.79, 32.58 = *37.97*
*2-4 Relay:* = *1:26.99*
*2-5 Relay:* = *3:38.62*
*Megaminx:* 2:41.05, 2:21.82, 2:30.99, 2:24.34, 2:09.25 = *2:25.72*


----------



## TP (Apr 9, 2013)

*2x2:* 10.66 8.53 (13.04) 10.59 (8.39) = *9.93*
*3x3:* (29.67) 23.59 23.90 28.91 (21.55) = *25.47*
*4x4:* 1:41.07 1:33.45 (1:31.40) 1:37.49 (1:43.11) = *1.37.34*
*5x5:* (3:58.07) 3:42.37 3:48.90 3:42.70 (3:32.20) = *3:44.66*
*Megaminx:* 3:40.55 3:34.48 3:04.27 (3:01.15) (4:22.64) = *3:26.43*
*Pyraminx:* (26.79) 15.28 12.71 (9.37) 14.66 = *14.22*


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 9, 2013)

*2x2*: 5.36, 5.25, 5.20, (6.04), (5.00) = *5.27*
*3x3*: 15.02, 18.18, (18.20), (13.86), 15.77 = *16.33*
*4x4*: 1:39.25, 1:29.41, (2:04.79), (1:25.67), 1:54.92 = *1:41.19*
*OH*: (22.99), 28.17, (34.13), 27.21, 27.39 = *27.59*
*Pyraminx*: 15.45, 13.59, 14.15, (22.76), (12.93) = *14.39*
*Square-1*: (19.28), 22.48, 21.51, (26.05), 22.49 = *22.16*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 9, 2013)

*3x3:* 23.10, 15.09, 16.03, 15.15, 15.60 = *15.59*
(Don't know what that 23 was all about... I had a feeling that this would be a good average.)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2013)

*5x5x5BLD:* 17:44.94 DNS DNS


----------



## Bobo (Apr 11, 2013)

*2x2:* : 2.82, 3.56, 2.71, 2.91, 3.24 - 2.99


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 11, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 2.887, 2.969, (2.986), (2.148), 2.729 = 2.862

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 23



Spoiler



L4C on Inverse: L' F U' F U * F U F' B' # U R2 B2 R U R'

* = U' F' D F U F' D' F
# = F D' F' U2 F D F' U2

Solution: R U' R' B2 R2 U F D' F' U2 F D B U' F2 D F U' F' D' U F' L


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

*2X2X2*: (10.54) 11.57 10.73 10.88 (12.32) = *11.06*
*3X3X3*: 28.29 26.39 26.99 (29.61) (24.13) = *27.22*
*4X4X4*: (3:23.70) 2:58.65 3:03.68 (2:06.53) = *2:52.46*
*5X5X5*: (09:33.36) DNS DNS DNS NS = *DNF*
*3X3X3 Fewest moves* : 46


Spoiler



Scramble D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B' D' F D U' R U

B' U L F' U' R U // SET UP X-CROSS 
F2 U' F U F 'D' F D // DOUBLE X-CROSS 
F U F' U'D F2 D' // 3RD PAIR 
F R' F2 R2 U' R' U // LAST PAIR
d F D' F D F2 d' // OLL
D R' D L2 D' R D L2 B F2 // PLL


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

2x2: 8.28, 6.47, 7.31, 4.38, 4.50 = 6.09
3x3: 12.79, 13.78, 14.44, 14.65, 16.65 = 14.29 huge fail
4x4: 59.36, 59.41, 46.49, 46.05, 48.57 = 51.47
5x5: 1:37.55, 1:27.02, 1:22.61, 1:26.02, 1:32.30 = 1:28.45
6x6: 3:28.16, 2:41.38, 3:00.52, 3:24.15, 3:09.65 = 3:11.14
7x7: 4:15.72, 4:48.59, 3:58.29, 4:37.84, 4:18.19 = 4:23.92
OH: 22.90, 25.46, 23.07, 24.48, 18.39 = 23.48
megaminx: 1:27.90, 1:23.58, 1:15.06, 1:20.74, 1:07.94 = 1:19.79
2-4: 1:11.95
2-5:
3BLD:
MBLD:

because bored and procrastinating


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 13, 2013)

2x2: 6.89, 6.98, 5.67, 9.45, 6.23 = 6.70

3x3: 15.38, 18.41, 16.80, 15.58, 16.79 = 16.39

4x4: 1:15.66, 1:04.85, 1:34.74, 1:21.46, 1:18.64 = 1:18.59 

5x5: 3:03.82, (2:55.98), (3:26.00), 3:07.29, 3:09.31 = 3:06.81

2-3-4 relay: 1:44.26

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:20.35


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.51, (14.89), 17.70, (42.06), 15.02 = 16.08
*4x4:* 1:09.42, (1:11.29), (1:03.06), 1:04.75, 1:03.10 = 1:05.77
*5x5:* 1:45.64, 1:41.32, 1:39.71, (1:39.44), (1:46.53) = 1:42.22
*6x6:* (3:07.33), 3:17.74, 3:39.91, (4:19.69), 3:27.12 = 3:28.26
*7x7:* (5:24.21), 5:13.08, (5:02.02), 5:04.90, 5:05.57 = 5:07.85
*OH:* 34.37, 38.89, (30.42), (41.86), 41.22 = 38.16
*Megaminx:* (2:05.71), 1:59.74, 2:01.13, (1:53.36), 1:58.29 = 1:59.72
*Pyraminx:* 11.82, (8.60), 9.84, (22.34), 11.65 = 11.10
*Square-1:* 27.71, 26.35, (47.70), 24.39, (23.97) = 26.15


----------



## Lid (Apr 13, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.13, 6.09, 5.31, (4.86), (6.63) = 5.51
*3x3:* 17.36, (16.13), 19.81, (20.77), 17.27 = 18.15
*4x4:* (1:16.40), (1:05.34), 1:13.75, 1:14.61, 1:06.19 = 1:11.52
*5x5:* 2:22.05, (2:37.77), 2:22.77, 2:35.47, (2:20.21) = 2:26.76
*6x6:* 
*7x7:* 
*3OH:* 27.19, (29.97), 25.31, 27.25, (22.22) = 26.58 
*Mega:* (1:48.78), (2:01.84), 1:58.96, 1:53.72, 1:59.27 = 1:57.32 
*Pyra:* (8.09), 11.55, 12.94, 10.15, (13.36) = 11.55
*Sq-1:* 19.80, 25.69, (26.44), (18.15), 22.81 = 22.77
*FMC:* 36


Spoiler



(x) B' D' B' U' L B' [R // X-Cross
R'] U' R U2 B' U B // 2nd
R' U R B U2 B' // 3rd
R U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th
R U' R' U2 R U B U' B' U' R' // OLL

Solution: (x) B' D' B' U' L B' U' R U2 B' U B R' U R B U2 B' R U' R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U B U' B' U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, Guus, what a fewest moves solve! UWR, I assume?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 16, 2013)

Results: congratulations to antoine, mycube & CuberMan

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.79 CuberMan
 2.85 Sebastien
 2.99 Bobo
 3.15 Kurainu17
 3.24 antoineccantin
 3.39 riley
 4.14 Lapinsavant
 4.15 Jaycee
 4.18 Maxelino
 4.31 mycube
 4.42 Jakube
 4.58 FinnGamer
 4.62 Krag
 4.66 yuxuibbs
 4.70 Akash Rupela
 4.74 kalyk
 4.76 Iggy
 5.27 Outsmash
 5.30 SirWaffle
 5.51 Lid
 5.63 ryanj92
 5.66 cxinlee
 6.09 JianhanC
 6.32 bacyril
 6.70 khoavo12
 7.07 SweetSolver
 7.08 DuffyEdge
 7.16 bh13
 7.35 Schmidt
 7.36 Nihahhat
 7.87 Trondhat
 8.09 Mikel
 8.29 Calculus Kid
 8.71 Gordon
 9.93 TP
 11.06 MarcelP
 18.19 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.89 antoineccantin
 10.90 uvafan
 11.36 riley
 11.63 CuberMan
 12.03 Lapinsavant
 12.42 Akash Rupela
 13.02 mycube
 13.92 FinnGamer
 14.18 Kurainu17
 14.29 JianhanC
 14.33 yuxuibbs
 15.15 Jakube
 15.31 SirWaffle
 15.49 Iggy
 15.59 awesomecuber150
 16.08 Dene
 16.32 Outsmash
 16.39 khoavo12
 17.48 Mikel
 17.93 Jaycee
 18.15 Lid
 18.35 Krag
 18.45 typeman5
 18.99 bacyril
 19.34 cxinlee
 21.18 bh13
 21.58 DuffyEdge
 22.63 Trondhat
 24.28 Schmidt
 24.82 lemakk
 24.97 manstrong
 24.99 ryanj92
 25.47 TP
 25.71 brian724080
 27.22 MarcelP
 29.24 Gordon
 30.82 DodusNet
 31.71 Calculus Kid
 35.83 Pique
 36.89 MatsBergsten
 54.57 CuberCat
*4x4x4*(26)

 45.60 CuberMan
 46.32 Lapinsavant
 48.31 antoineccantin
 51.47 JianhanC
 51.47 mycube
 51.58 Jakube
 56.04 Akash Rupela
 1:00.63 SirWaffle
 1:01.84 FinnGamer
 1:04.80 Iggy
 1:05.76 Dene
 1:11.52 Lid
 1:12.73 bacyril
 1:17.02 yuxuibbs
 1:18.59 khoavo12
 1:24.92 DuffyEdge
 1:28.61 ryanj92
 1:32.14 Mikel
 1:32.37 bh13
 1:37.34 TP
 1:41.19 Outsmash
 1:49.39 lemakk
 1:56.15 Schmidt
 2:32.96 MatsBergsten
 2:58.26 MarcelP
 3:37.72 Gordon
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:27.95 Lapinsavant
 1:28.45 JianhanC
 1:31.11 antoineccantin
 1:33.89 CuberMan
 1:36.92 mycube
 1:42.22 Dene
 1:46.87 Jakube
 1:57.43 Roman
 2:01.75 SirWaffle
 2:02.72 bacyril
 2:02.97 FinnGamer
 2:09.97 Iggy
 2:26.76 Lid
 2:37.28 yuxuibbs
 2:57.12 DuffyEdge
 2:58.14 Mikel
 3:06.81 khoavo12
 3:44.66 TP
 5:19.05 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:08.35 mycube
 3:11.44 JianhanC
 3:12.23 Jakube
 3:15.68 antoineccantin
 3:22.85 Lapinsavant
 3:28.26 Dene
 3:34.63 bacyril
 4:15.59 SirWaffle
 4:47.78 yuxuibbs
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:23.92 JianhanC
 4:36.35 mycube
 4:55.45 bacyril
 5:07.85 Dene
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 13.66 antoineccantin
 17.81 CuberMan
 23.21 yuxuibbs
 23.48 JianhanC
 25.73 Lapinsavant
 25.93 mycube
 26.16 Jakube
 26.58 Lid
 27.59 Outsmash
 33.66 FinnGamer
 35.22 Iggy
 36.28 DuffyEdge
 37.97 SirWaffle
 38.16 Dene
 39.87 Mikel
 57.09 bh13
 1:05.98 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 48.40 antoineccantin
 2:33.86 DuffyEdge
 2:59.16 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 15.20 Jakube
 17.15 FinnGamer
 20.17 Kurainu17
 24.18 antoineccantin
 26.75 Mikel
 29.58 CuberMan
 29.81 Iggy
 38.93 MatsBergsten
 1:02.59 Lapinsavant
 1:04.18 bacyril
 1:10.49 DuffyEdge
 1:29.28 bh13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 44.65 riley
 58.36 Iggy
 1:03.02 MatsBergsten
 1:16.39 Mikel
 1:21.25 Jakube
 1:42.61 mycube
 2:39.86 CuberMan
 2:59.11 Lapinsavant
 3:01.96 DuffyEdge
 3:42.74 bacyril
 DNF antoineccantin
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:16.23 MatsBergsten
 7:50.74 Mikel
26:42.47 antoineccantin
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:11.36 MatsBergsten
17:44.94 cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/12 (59:40)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 5:08)  mycube
2/2 ( 8:26)  antoineccantin
3/5 (17:49)  Mikel
2/3 (22:46)  bacyril
0/2 (12:51)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:00.89 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:00.12 antoineccantin
 1:06.41 Jakube
 1:11.90 mycube
 1:11.95 JianhanC
 1:20.66 FinnGamer
 1:26.99 SirWaffle
 1:36.90 bacyril
 1:38.12 yuxuibbs
 1:44.03 Mikel
 1:44.26 khoavo12
 1:57.09 ryanj92
 2:24.95 bh13
 3:45.56 MatsBergsten
 3:57.00 Calculus Kid
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:26.00 antoineccantin
 3:09.64 mycube
 3:38.62 SirWaffle
 3:39.61 FinnGamer
 4:14.25 Mikel
 4:19.13 bacyril
 4:27.58 Jakube
 4:35.08 yuxuibbs
 5:20.35 khoavo12
 9:32.29 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 1.14 yuxuibbs
 1.54 antoineccantin
 1.58 Mikel
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.44 Mikel
 4.03 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(2)

 19.39 Schmidt
 34.65 DuffyEdge
*Clock*(5)

 8.58 ryanj92
 9.51 Perff
 10.05 Iggy
 15.69 Mikel
 24.77 DuffyEdge
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.87 Maxelino
 5.23 Iggy
 5.84 antoineccantin
 6.78 CuberMan
 7.97 SweetSolver
 8.18 bacyril
 9.32 yuxuibbs
 9.98 Jaycee
 11.10 Dene
 11.55 Lid
 12.02 bh13
 14.22 TP
 14.39 Trondhat
 14.40 Outsmash
 15.17 Mikel
 16.13 Schmidt
 16.37 DuffyEdge
 18.33 Nihahhat
 20.89 Calculus Kid
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:19.79 JianhanC
 1:48.44 Iggy
 1:53.44 bacyril
 1:57.32 Lid
 1:59.72 Dene
 2:18.17 mycube
 2:22.26 ryanj92
 2:25.72 SirWaffle
 2:49.88 yuxuibbs
 3:26.43 TP
 4:18.10 FinnGamer
 5:55.25 Mikel
*Square-1*(9)

 22.16 Outsmash
 22.77 Lid
 24.03 kalyk
 26.15 Dene
 33.32 lemakk
 38.61 bacyril
 56.62 Iggy
 1:01.13 ryanj92
 1:11.55 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

17 guusrs
21 okayama
23 Sebastien
36 Lid
44 bh13
46 MarcelP
61 DuffyEdge
62 Trondhat
69 Mikel
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

259 antoineccantin
227 mycube
190 CuberMan
183 Jakube
179 bacyril
175 JianhanC
174 Mikel
172 Iggy
171 Lapinsavant
159 yuxuibbs
156 FinnGamer
144 Lid
141 SirWaffle
133 MatsBergsten
130 Dene
118 DuffyEdge
94 Outsmash
92 riley
88 Akash Rupela
85 bh13
85 Kurainu17
79 khoavo12
75 ryanj92
71 Jaycee
56 Sebastien
53 TP
52 Maxelino
50 Krag
48 Trondhat
44 Schmidt
43 uvafan
41 MarcelP
38 cxinlee
37 Bobo
35 kalyk
33 lemakk
31 SweetSolver
30 awesomecuber150
22 typeman5
20 guusrs
20 Gordon
20 Calculus Kid
19 okayama
18 Roman
14 Nihahhat
14 manstrong
11 brian724080
10 cmhardw
8 DodusNet
6 Perff
6 Pique
4 CuberCat


----------



## guusrs (Apr 16, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Guus, what a fewest moves solve! UWR, I assume?


thanx, yes I think its a UWR. I don't know any other claims like this.

NB. see the competitions page or FMC thread for my solution


----------



## mycube (Apr 16, 2013)

and i also gues this is FMC-Podium UWR?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2013)

mycube said:


> and i also guess this is FMC-Podium UWR?



Surely it is, yes. Podium average is 0.33 above God's Number.


----------

